# Veloflex Corsa 25's



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Just purchased a set of Veloflex Corsa 25's to put on my new 25mm wide carbon clinchers. I was reading the box and it states "do not use on carbon fiber rims". WTF, why would you not be able to use these on carbon fiber rims? :mad2:


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

It's a CYA in the event you heat up the rim, blow the tire, and wreck. At that point they won't be liable as you didn't follow directions.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if it might be that the Corsa's are rated at 145psi (not that anyone in their right mind would inflate that high), and carbon rims are not rated to handle that high of a psi.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I have a set of these same Veloflex Corsa 25 clincher tires, and I don't see this warning anywhere on either box. Where should I be looking? In any case, I've been using Veloflex Corsa 23 for about 1500 miles on generic Chinese carbon clincher wheels without any issues.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> I have a set of these same Veloflex Corsa 25 clincher tires, and I don't see this warning anywhere on either box. Where should I be looking? In any case, I've been using Veloflex Corsa 23 for about 1500 miles on generic Chinese carbon clincher wheels without any issues.


It's on the side under "operating instructions". First paragraph says "Use only E.T.R.T.O 622x13/15c rims and make sure the tyre bead location is free from any sharp edges. The second paragraph reads "Do not use carbon fibre rims. 

Glad to hear that you haven't had any issues. Kind of threw me for a loop when I read that. That's why the only thing I can figure out is they're afraid people are going to inflate them to max. pressure and damage the rim.

I've emailed Veloflex but haven't heard back as of yet. Unless I hear a valid reason for not installing them, they're going on.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

doesn't say that on either box I have....

my second bullet says "make sure that the rim band and the inner tube are compatible with the select tyre"


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

My third bullet says the same as your second bullet. Here is a picture of my side panel.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Interesting. I got mine from worldclasscycles on 4/22


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> Interesting. I got mine from worldclasscycles on 4/22


Got mine from Bike Tires Direct last week. Aren't the 25's new for Corsa's? Otherwise I would have thought that one of us got an earlier model.

World Class Cycles is who I emailed to try to find out why they have this warning. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

I just got mine today from Dan Donnelley imports/Ebay and they also have the carbon wheel warning. I also noticed that there's a directionality arrow where it says "Made in Italy" which was not on my 23's. Anyone else notice this? Also, the 25's are rated for 9 bar/130 PSI while my 23's were rated at 10 bar/145 PSI.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah, just available for a few months. Those guys are just distributors, you'd probably get a better answer emailing Italy direct. 

I haven't worn down the 23s enough to replace them, although i did rotate front to back. Hopefully i can get another 500 miles, then I'll try the 25s.

The box also says not to use any tool for mounting. Good luck with that....


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

esadtydfi


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Nismo4x4 said:


> I just got mine today from Dan Donnelley imports/Ebay and they also have the carbon wheel warning. I also noticed that there's a directionality arrow where it says "Made in Italy" which was not on my 23's. Anyone else notice this? Also, the 25's are rated for 9 bar/130 PSI while my 23's were rated at 10 bar/145 PSI.


Yeah, mine have the directional arrow also. And you're right, they are rated for 9 bar, I was thinking about the 23's when I mentioned 145 psi.

Not that it matters but what's really weird also is the the Veloflex logo isn't even straight on the tires. It looks someone was drunk when they put the logo on.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> Yeah, just available for a few months. Those guys are just distributors, you'd probably get a better answer emailing Italy direct.
> 
> I haven't worn down the 23s enough to replace them, although i did rotate front to back. Hopefully i can get another 500 miles, then I'll try the 25s.
> 
> The box also says not to use any tool for mounting. Good luck with that....


When I hit the contact us button it took me to World Class Cycles site, that's why I went ahead and emailed them.

Yeah, I was laughing too when I read the part about installing without tools. I read how hard these are to mount.


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

World Class Cycles owns the Veloflextires.com website but the official website in Italy is Veloflex.it.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Nismo4x4 said:


> World Class Cycles owns the Veloflextires.com website but the official website in Italy is Veloflex.it.


Cool, thanks, maybe I'll give them a try.

By the way, how do the stamped Veloflex logos look on the side of your tires? Mine are crooked as hell.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> .... how do the stamped Veloflex logos look on the side of your tires? Mine are crooked as hell.


logos on the my 23s are a little "off" as in not exactly following the curve of the tire:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> logos on the my 23s are a little "off" as in not exactly following the curve of the tire:


Looks pretty how how mine are. Mine aren't mounted yet, still waiting for my wheels.

I did receive an email back from veloflex.it. Here is what they say about the no carbon fiber rim warning: "Some models of carbon fiber wheels have a sharp and aggressive edge in the bead seat area, this could lead to the casing cutting of our clinchers. 

Not being able to check every wheel on the market, we wrote this warning on our boxes, the responsibility of the use of our clinchers on those rims is on the behalf of the final user".

Basically a CYA clause.


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

My logos seem perfectly straight on my 23's and 25's.
What kind of actual weights are people getting with the 25's? Claimed weight is 205 grams and I got 208 and 212 for my set.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Nismo4x4 said:


> My logos seem perfectly straight on my 23's and 25's.
> What kind of actual weights are people getting with the 25's? Claimed weight is 205 grams and I got 208 and 212 for my set.


215 and 216 on my 25's.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

My 25s are 216 and 229

The 23s were 202 each


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

%%%% WARNING %%%%% Thread Dredge ahead

O.P. so how did the Veloflex on your carbon clinchers hold up? I was over on the WEENIE site and someone posted up about the same warning. I asked for more details but the poster went silent. 

As far as the 'crooked logos', it may have something to do with the fact the tires are built in a flat state??? I have some Veloflex mounted on alloy rims and the logo follows a nice arc matching the arc of the rim.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> %%%% WARNING %%%%% Thread Dredge ahead
> 
> O.P. so how did the Veloflex on your carbon clinchers hold up? I was over on the WEENIE site and someone posted up about the same warning. I asked for more details but the poster went silent.
> 
> As far as the 'crooked logos', it may have something to do with the fact the tires are built in a flat state??? I have some Veloflex mounted on alloy rims and the logo follows a nice arc matching the arc of the rim.


They are still holding up well. I wanted to try Schwalbe One's so I put the Veloflex on my single speed. My three favorites are the Veloflex Corsa, Schwalbe One and Vittoria Open Corsa (not in any particular order).

I can't give any feedback on any of them on wet pavement, all of my riding in on dry roads.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.
Here's some from me;
Veloflex are awesome in the dry and good in the wet.
Schwalbe, I have never owned them.
Vittoria are some of the best dry road tires I have ever ridden. Vittoria in the wet are the most dangerous tires I have ever owned. Put me down on the tarmac for (2) spectacular crashes (during training) one wet spring. I highly advise against them for any wet riding.

If posters come here in their defense, I could care less. I have the scars to prove it.


----------

